# What do you think of the new Audi TT?



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I say "no." I think the charm of the original is lost. Maybe I'll have to keep mine for another 6 years:


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

a little too benz-y for my taste.


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

definitely nice, but yeah not sure its as 'sexy' as the original. I'd still take one 

Kind of reminds me of a z350 or G35


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I like those rims!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

david lim said:


> I like those rims!


On mine or the new one? If the former, thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd rather spend a little more and get the Lotus Elise...mmmm... I'm not a fan of mixing luxury and performance. All of those gadgets are just weighing me down when I'm trying to get from 0-60 faster and pull a full G around turns.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree Aaron i dont like to mix luxury with sport, but if your wife is going to own a car it sure is a nice car to buy for your wife. If you have 50 thousand to throw away on a car might as well buy a Corvette. There is no better bang for your buck, just go compare for yourself. All of you car buffs remember there is no replacement for cubic displacement. If you believe this is wrong turbo charge your 4 cylinder and then ill turbo charge mine. Four bangers and 6 cylinders will never be faster than Larger engines.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, I agree on the Corvette. The Lotus actually is a tiny bit cheaper and does handle slightly better, though it's not as fast. I'd be flipping a coin.  That's all a moot point though as my wife would kill me if I bought either one.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

John P. said:


> On mine or the new one? If the former, thanks!


Yours!

David


----------

